# My first label



## jeepingchick (Mar 29, 2010)

ok, so i finally made a label. i usually stick a sticky note with wine info above the row above bottles.... the pic is "borrowed" for Lady Cottington's pressed Fairies. Excellent coffee table book! at least i think so... 

i dont like the cranberry charm name, so if yall have any suggestions i would love them! 

let me know what you think of the label ... 

View attachment smashedfairy.pdf


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 29, 2010)

Nikki, I love the label. What program are you using? Very nice job!!


----------



## St Allie (Mar 29, 2010)

all that comes to mind is "cheeks"



'cheeky charm' perhaps?

Allie


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 29, 2010)

Nikki, I absolutly LOVE that. 


St. Allie's Cheeky is a good idea or Bare Assed


----------



## millwright01 (Mar 29, 2010)

Great label. Not good with making up names though.


----------



## jeepingchick (Mar 29, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Nikki, I love the label. What program are you using? Very nice job!!



its a free program called inkscape, just google it .
its very sim to photoshop by adobe. very hard for me to figure out, sad thing is it took 3 hrs for me to do that cuz i didnt know how to work the program LOL!!

thanks yall, maybe someone will have a brainstorm and ill get a cranberry name LOL!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice label, I dont have anything at the minute as for a name for you though but Ill think for you!


----------



## jeepingchick (Mar 29, 2010)

ah thanks! id aprecitate it, im jsut not creative on names! (as yall can tell) (LOL)


----------



## Torch404 (Mar 29, 2010)

That's absolutely lovely. 
Inkscape is a bear, I never get very far with it without going back to GIMP, not that I'm much better with GIMP. I've even done some Inkscape tutorials with moderate success. I think if you can figure it out it's a pretty powerful publishing/layout app but not as good image manipulator.


----------



## jeepingchick (Mar 29, 2010)

guess im going to have to google GIMP cuz ive never heard of it! im not big on manipulating photos right now, but maybe ill get into it.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 29, 2010)

Coastal Cranberry?


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 29, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Coastal Cranberry?



Cranfairy?


----------



## rocket man (Mar 30, 2010)

Love the label. What about a name like Cranberry crush?


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 30, 2010)

Love the label. No suggestions for a name though.


----------



## jeepingchick (Mar 30, 2010)

we had kicked around the cranbery crush a bit, i like coastal cranberry to since we live on thecoast its fitting! hmmmmm yall got some creative names!! im gonna keep this thread open for a bit n see what else comes up...yall rock BTW!


----------



## rawlus (Mar 30, 2010)

you say coastal and east coast - are we talking cape cod/south eastern MA here? (i have a sis in law in mashpee and i'm not too far away in milford)


----------



## Julie (Mar 30, 2010)

Nikki,

The labels are great and I like the idea of Cranfairy. The name goes with the labels really well.


----------



## jeepingchick (Mar 30, 2010)

more south LOL im in delaware. 

and ya cranfairy is really fantastic as well!


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 30, 2010)

YAY! Cranfairy


----------



## Dugger (Mar 30, 2010)

When I look at tjis I see .. Blushing Cheeks Cranberry Delight ( or Charm)


----------

